# flaming prawn goby discordipinna griessingeri



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

I doubt I will ever see him again, but what a beautiful fish. Actually only the second time I saw one in person so I got him for my 2 gallon. He did not eat the pod in the second picture, got scared and moved away..


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cool fish!


----------



## bettathenyou (Jul 13, 2010)

i have two in my my 25 gallon cube.
i see one of them every day now that i know where he hangs out!
the other i see once or twice a week but that takes actually looking for them!


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

I've actually seen him quite a bit surprisingly. Do you feed yours directly? There are lots of pods in my tank but it is a 2 gallon so I'm not sure it would sustain him forever. I am trying cyclopeeze but no idea if hes eating some or not since I can't always find him. May try bbs too.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice fish. I would feed the bbs with cyclopees to train it. Good luck.


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

He is eating cyclopeeze the one and only time I saw him swim was to eat some. 

I almost never see him anymore but I know he's eating so I guess that's good. There are still small pods he could eat in the tank as well. The bigger ones would probably try and eat him.


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Good to hear. You have a top on that tank right?


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

No, he's a low risk for jumping (all fish are some risk). Just once I've seen him go to the rock. The rest of the time he stays on the bottom of the tank. Saw him again today while feeding. Even while feeding he won't come out for sure. I have a generous amount of flow with 3 pumps in the 2 gallon so there really aren't any major dead spots so a few squirts of cyclopeeze and he will likely get something.

What does surprise me is the pod population does not seem effected by his introduction. I guess most are just too big for him. Keeping other gobies they always ate most of them.


----------

